# MKV Rabbit air build up



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

So about 3 weeks ago my air was put in by Rat4Life with a big http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to him and a big http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to [email protected] for setting me up with everything.
The Setup:
Aerosport over FK fronts
Airhouse 2 rear bags
Easy street auto pilot management and manifolds
Dual viair 480c compressors
Here are some pics taken by Dubbr







and will have more soon with pics of the trunk setup


----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)

*FV-QR*

looks amazing


----------



## vdubdan01 (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (craziidubb3r)*

thats sick http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## #Michgo (Jul 15, 2009)

Awesome. Loved shaved/bagged mk5's.


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)

looks great! Clean ride and beautiful camera shots


----------



## VDFOSHO (Oct 5, 2005)

*FV-QR*

FRESH
17" or 18" 6 slots?


----------



## ramon. (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (VDFOSHO)*

Where is the build up ?















Car looks great Matt http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ( I think thats the first time I called you matt in all the years I knew you)


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (ramon.)*

oh. my. God. 
you mkv people and tucking rim. i'm jealous.


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

*FV-QR*

wow, really. wow. very very very nice


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (ramon.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ramon.* »_Where is the build up ?
















Matt i hope you don't mind me posting few pics.
btw compressors were changed to 480's right after i figured that brain was 175 psi.


----------



## EuroGruppe (Aug 10, 2005)

Matt, whats up man? Car looks great! 
Question for ya, where'd you pick that tank up from?


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (EuroGruppe)*

lookin good man


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: (EuroGruppe)*

Thanks for all the love everyone and thanks Misha for the extra pics as well

_Quote, originally posted by *VDFOSHO* »_FRESH
17" or 18" 6 slots?

18"

_Quote, originally posted by *EuroGruppe* »_Matt, whats up man? Car looks great! 
Question for ya, where'd you pick that tank up from?

Thanks Che, i got it from 20 squared. PM [email protected] and he can get you taken care of


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

*Re: (MattWayMK5)*

yes http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif nice work buddy lookin proper


----------



## jetta PWR (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (vdubdan01)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## audi666 (Jul 8, 2003)

*Re: (ForVWLife)*

car looks clean


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

What shocks you running?


----------



## EuroGruppe (Aug 10, 2005)

*Re: (MattWayMK5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MattWayMK5* »_
Thanks Che, i got it from 20 squared. PM [email protected] and he can get you taken care of

Awesome, thanks man! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

FK Silverline non adjustable


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: (EuroGruppe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EuroGruppe* »_
Awesome, thanks man! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

No problem


----------



## vwnthusiast (Feb 5, 2006)

*FV-QR*

purty


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

Nasty!!
Hey Matt does Rat4life do intercooler\exhaust piping?


----------



## VWRabbitz (Apr 14, 2008)

Thumbs up Matt


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

Looking good, i love mk5 rabbits


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

looks nice man. sits real proper. I was down at 20^2 today, some sick cars sitting around


----------



## MikeSc0tt (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: (no vtec 4me)*

See ur call all the time down the port bro...Looks good...i worrk at the PNCT railyard.
Drivin that in the winter or nah?


----------



## 2lowcoupedoor (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: (MikeSc0tt)*

Killer shots man! ooo nice MKV too .


----------

